# Do You Know These Breeders?



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Good Morning!

I have a few breeders that I have been talking to. Does anyone have any comments on these breeders?

1. GloJans in Ohio

2. Pryde (www.thebesthavanesepuppies.com) in Ohio

3. Picosa Havanese in Minnesota

4. Elite (Misty Trails) in Canada

If you have any info you can share, would you please PM me.

Thanks!

Eileen


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Eileen,

Misty or Elite, or whatever you want to call them is GREAT! I was in talks with Emily and Nathalie from the 2 different locations. You might not know my whole sorted story from early in 2007, but I ended up not getting a puppy from Elite because I already had a deposit in from another breeder. 
Long story short, I would have used these guys! I have heard lots of great things about them!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know any of them personally but I think the first offers you full breeding rights on any puppy for a few hundred more... she was in my neck of the woods back when I lived in Ohio and a friend was looking for a puppy.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

EK8s said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I have a few breeders that I have been talking to. Does anyone have any comments on these breeders?
> 
> ...


I don't know them but a good way to find out about them is to go to offa.org and look up the health testing they do on their dogs. Do the parents have a CHIC number on www.offa.org and have they passed each test? Are they showing you soaped pictures of the sire and dam? What is their policy if something happens to the puppy?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I got Posh from Char of Picosa. Did you end up with a puppy from her?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I don't know any of them personally but I think the first offers you full breeding rights on any puppy for a few hundred more... she was in my neck of the woods back when I lived in Ohio and a friend was looking for a puppy.


Sorry Amanda any breeder that offers breeding rights for a fee is not a responsible breeder . There are very few people that should be breeding . This is not for just anyone . There is a huge responsibiltiy to breeding. There are too many people breeding that do not know what they are doing.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dave, I'm sure Amanda's comment was meant to be a warning i.e. pointing out a 'red flag'.


----------



## havayork (Dec 17, 2006)

I know the gals from Elite very well. If you'd like more info, email me privately. I can never figure out how to private msg on this forum! LOL I am heading to a show tomorrow, but hope to have wi fi there. Otherwise I'll get back to you Monday. My email address is [email protected]
Kathy
www.amblerhavanese.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Dave, I'm sure Amanda's comment was meant to be a warning i.e. pointing out a 'red flag'.


That was my take on Amanda's comment as well, and I would agree with that stance.


----------

